# freshwater fish dying daily



## Jim 642 (Nov 2, 2012)

been trying everything suggested on forum. still losing fish daily keep buying keep losing enjoy fish very much would hate to quit the hobby .... help!!!!

Had tank for about one year. water changes done weekly (about 35%-40%). water parameters:
ammonia: 0.25 ppm
pH: 7.6
nitrite: 0 ppm
nitrate: 10 ppm
currently have left in 38 gal tank:
4 cory catfish (had for about 5 months)
10 neons (last count had 16 last week - currently have 10)
1 julie (had for about 2 months - died last night)
2 male guppies (had 5 last week - now one barely hanging on of remaining two)
4 female guppies (had 10 last week)
no live plants - sand sub - artifical plants only- just added yesterday piece of mopani drift wood)
70 aquaclear filter and c-3 fluval filter - 1 air stone
temperature - averages 76
I have API Freshwater Master Test Kit
What kind of kit do I need to check tap water -- what do I have to check in tap water
Been having trouble since I set up the tank People at FS - House of tropics (one of the better ones in area) said the county where I reside is noted for bad water. Water lines were changed last year - dug up street and put in new water lines) FS suggested we use RO water - dont know anything about RO -- any suggestions??? Do you use all RO water -- Need to buy/use RO filter, etc.
Thank you very much! Jim


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Your API kit will work for your tap(check it for everything you can).Set a sample(couple gallons) aside till next day and test that to see if water acclimates(changes after being exposed to air).
I think some asked what kind of sand your using,that and where it came from would be helpful.
If you know the name or can find it through searching your locality check your water supply co. info(they should do test x2 a year and post results).Check what they add to water(chlorine vs. chloramine)
Chloramine does not eveporate and may take more of your water treatment(de chlorinator) to remove.You are using de chlorinator right?
When you change water try running your tap for a couple minutes first to flush out the water that is standing in pipes.
Do you have copper pipes in your house?Most main supplies will have to be copper(by code),but possibly you have high copper in your water(there is a test kit for that) and seachem cuprisorb is a synthetic resin that removes copper from the water column.
RO water may help (it has 0 anything in it if you get decent RO unit).They can have de ionisers also to remove Totall Dissolved Solids.Do you know what your total dissolved solids levels are(TDS),as they may be high and causing trouble.Have you tested GH(general hardness) and KH(carbonate hardness)they are partial indicators of TDS but not the whole story.They sell handheld TDS meters for around $25.
And finally (for now)do your fish show any symptoms of anything?Are they always on the surface gasping for air,flashing(glancing off objects(like itching),do they seperate themselves from others before dying or stay in one location of tank?


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Jim: There's a $15 TDS meter on amazon you might want to try.

HM Digital TDS-EZ Water Quality TDS Tester, 0-9990 ppm Measurement Range, 1 ppm Resolution, +/- 3% Readout Accuracy - Amazon.com

-Zeke



coralbandit said:


> Your API kit will work for your tap(check it for everything you can).Set a sample(couple gallons) aside till next day and test that to see if water acclimates(changes after being exposed to air).
> I think some asked what kind of sand your using,that and where it came from would be helpful.
> If you know the name or can find it through searching your locality check your water supply co. info(they should do test x2 a year and post results).Check what they add to water(chlorine vs. chloramine)
> Chloramine does not eveporate and may take more of your water treatment(de chlorinator) to remove.You are using de chlorinator right?
> ...


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

STOP ADDING FISH!

Don't put any new fish in until you figure out what is killing them. Otherwise, you could be introducing new diseases, parasites, etc.

Are your fish exhibiting any abnormal behaviors such as flashing (bouncing off objects as if they're itching themselves), neurotic behavior such as zooming around the tank or hiding excessively, gasping at the surface, etc.

Also, what do your fish look like? Is there any pineconing (bulges in their body that make their scales poke out like the side of a pinecone), frayed fins, red around the gills, red streaks, white stringy poo, white fuzzy spots on them, etc.?

You can use your API Master FW test kit on your tap water.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

What do the dying fish look like----anything unusual on them?? Is there a bully in the tank---maybe stress issues...What type of dechlorinator do u use? Maybe you are using too much and they are starving for oxygen. Try and put some pics up so we can see some of these fish that are still living


----------



## Jim 642 (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for your help Jim. Fish look OK to me no white spots or anything i can see. I use prime. Can small fish like neon's And guppies bully that bad. Fish are so small can't see them with my camera will try to get my sons he has a good one. Only fish staying on top of water are the guppies. Been using one cap full of prime in 38gal tank thought a little more would be better for tank. Thanks Jim Newton.


----------



## Jim 642 (Nov 2, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> Your API kit will work for your tap(check it for everything you can).Set a sample(couple gallons) aside till next day and test that to see if water acclimates(changes after being exposed to air).
> I think some asked what kind of sand your using,that and where it came from would be helpful.
> If you know the name or can find it through searching your locality check your water supply co. info(they should do test x2 a year and post results).Check what they add to water(chlorine vs. chloramine)
> Chloramine does not eveporate and may take more of your water treatment(de chlorinator) to remove.You are using de chlorinator right?
> ...


 I'm using a sand i got at petco . using prime with water changes. I see fish flashing once in a while. yes they stay by themselves before dying. Thanks Jim.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Did you buy them all from the same store?


----------



## Jim 642 (Nov 2, 2012)

No 3 stores in my area. Thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

There are more than a few fish diseases that show no or few symptoms before fish die.
On the short list of ones to read up on are;NTD(neon tetra disease)it's not only something neons get ,just the name,Fish TB(this disease often shows no symptoms, but can remain in tank for more than a year{sometimes even with no fish}.Both these diseases will at times have flashing and definately seperation from the school or similiar fish.The fish usaully won't last a day or two after you notice strange behavior.
Unfortunately if you don't rule either out then wiping out tank is only cure(euthanise existing fish and steralize the aquarium and all accessories.)The fish TB can be contagious to people usaully causing a rash on skin(IT'S NOT HUMAN TB OR EVEN CLOSE,once again just the name.)
Look up both and read multiple articles before you know as different sites say different things.Both are fairly rare but they do exist and members here have had them both(more thane few).Articles by Dr.Adrian Lawler are the most informative on the TB,almost any fish site has NTD. Fish TB (Mycobacterium marinum) FAQ , by Dr. Adrian Lawler
SORRY if I'm right.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

a capful of prime ---if I remember right will cover 50-100g (cant remember)...Maybe they are starving for oxygen-- When were the neons added compared to the other fish? I just dealt with the neon tetra disease and it didnt turn out good at all. Luckily, my neighbor didnt have too many fish in there, but we had to almost start completely over.


----------

